# Dalo por hecho.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Olá pessal:

Amigos, preciso da sua ajuda para traduzir essa frase popular no espanhol. Desculpem amigos, mas não quero recorrer a uma precipitada tradução literal e certamente com erros. Contexto.

X: Julia, vamos pro cinema?
Julia: ¡Dalo por hecho!

Isso em poucas palavras significa sim, mas têm algo como nossa frase? Gostaria de varias frases de rapazes.

Agradeço, meus caros amigos.


----------



## David

Hecho y derecho.
Entendido.
Por supuesto.
Cómo no.
Con gusto.
¡Pues sí, vamos!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

David said:


> Hecho y derecho.
> Entendido.
> Por supuesto.
> Cómo no.
> Con gusto.
> ¡Pues sí, vamos!


 
¡Muchas gracias David! así como Ud. ha hecho me gustaría que otros hicieran pero en portugués. Me gustaría algo bien juvenil, algo más que la traducción literal.

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Pois não
Com certeça

Hay muchas más pero espera a los que saben

MG


----------



## Vanda

Mangato said:


> Pois não
> Com certeçza
> 
> MG



Só se for agora/hoje! / É pra já!(ênfase para mostrar que concorda e que quer ir logo)
S'imbora.
Nem precisa de dizer duas vezes!
Falou do lado que eu escuto!
Tô doidinho/a pra ir!


----------



## Mangato

*É pra já!*  Obrigado Vanda.  Já posso dormir tranqüilo. Issa é a frase que pesquisava e não achava


----------



## Outsider

Outra opção: _Está combinado!_


----------



## Vanda

Oba, lembrei-me de mais uma: Falou!


----------



## Outsider

E, no calão brasileiro, acho que se diz "Vamo nessa!"


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda said:


> Só se for agora/hoje! / É pra já!(ênfase para mostrar que concorda e que quer ir logo)
> S'imbora.
> Nem precisa de dizer duas vezes!
> Falou do lado que eu escuto!
> Tô doidinho/a pra ir!


 
Por fiiiiiin, es que por eso yo amo al foro. Siempre había oído eso de s'imbora, pero juro que no sabía qué era. Esos cantantes...



Outsider said:


> E, no calão brasileiro, acho que se diz "Vamo nessa!"


 
Hhehehehehehehe, tampoco sabía a lo que se refería esa frase, muy buena por cierto.


----------



## idicbr

Olá,

Ha também *demorô* (corruptela de demorou), na gíria, é muitooo utilizado, especialmente entre jovens e adolescentes.

Saludos.


----------



## andre luis

Tem a expressão: Feito!


----------



## Frenesie10

En argentina decimos DALE, en españa VALE.


----------



## almufadado

Un joven diría :

- Tamos nessa ! (es*tamos *- estar)

- Vamos nessa !

- 'Bora  ! (corrupção de "embora")

- Bora nessa !

- 'tamos a ir ! 

- Certo ! (=com certeza !)

E se a acção for de imediato 

- 'Tá no ir ! ("está no ir")


----------



## GOODVIEW

Estefanía,
A expressão mais usada hoje em dia pela garotada, pelo menos no Rio de janeiro, é _*ja é*! Nenhuma outra é tão usda quanto esta._

_Outras muito usadas:_

_Demorô_ (como já foi dito acima)
_Bora_ (vamos em bora)
_Partiu_ ou _tiupar (_partiu invertido_)_
_Só se for agora (o que não quer dizer que vá ser feito imediatamente)._


----------



## Tomby

GOODVIEW said:


> _Partiu_ ou _tiupar (_partiu invertido_) _


Muito boa. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Só para ilustrar, segue abaixo um diálogo típico da turma do meu filho, que tem 17 anos:

- Aê, leque, bora ver Avatar?
- Ja é!

P.S.: Leque = moleque.


----------

